# Next car BMW M6, 997 C2S or GTR



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi guys

Just joined the forum as was looking for advice.
Currently run a BMW530i as a daily driver as an Aston Martin V8 Vantage as a weekend car along with various bikes. Just sold my Ducati Desmosedici and 1098R.

Was looking for a new daily driver, need to pick up my 3 kids from school one a week and also from their mums on Saturdays. Was thinking of a BMW M6 (as they are currently good value) or a Porche 997 C2S (Looking at spending £25 - £30k).

However drove a 2009 GTR today and totally loved it. Previously driven a few on track but none on the road. Now thinking of adding to the original budget (and maybee selling the Aston) and getting a 2009/10/11 GTR. Only negative/concern with the car is lack or rear legroom for kids!!! 

Would appreciate your views and also comments with regards to which year car I should look to buy.

Many thanks

Rich


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

The only way to know for sure if it's big enough for you would be to try and get the kids in the back. To be honest there's not a lot of room in there. I'm 6ft and when i drive i have the drivers seat so far back you can't fit anybody behind me. I don't view it as a 2+2 but a 2+1.

As for what year model to go for it depends on what budget you have and how much you like depreciation. You can get a decent MY10 for around £45k with a bit of warranty left. If you've got £60+k you could get a MY11 with miles on the clock or £68k a brand new MY11 before the MY12 arrives in March. MY12 is around £73k.

If you have a look around the forum you can work out the differences between the model years but generally as the model year goes up the power goes up and the car gets a little more refined both in handling/transmission etc and looks/interior. In my opinon you'd be best getting a MY10 and spending the money saved on modding the $hit out of it to create a monster!


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you please show me where I can buy a decent MY10 for 40k!! All the ones I`ve seen are generally around the 45k mark.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I think it depends how low mileage you want. Although i may have been a little bit low on my estimates though to be honest. There seems to have been a lot of doom and gloom around here recently about depreciation and how prices are dropping but having just checked pistonheads i think you're right. I've edited my previous post to be a bit more realistic!


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Are the MY10 cars from Sep 2010, ie 59 plate cars with SATNAT?


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

I think you'll find that there have been a few people in a similar kinda boat. Coming from a C2s myself I was more inclined to jump into a 997 turbo when i Was ready to change up. What clinched it for me was the fact that even though the M6 and 997T are both very capable motors for the budget (40k) the GTR will be the newest and fastest car out the bunch. And with a Miltek it feels and sounds more like the 1098 you just sold. 

Let's face it the M6 is getting a little dated now and unless you can stretch to getting a PDK 997s I would stick with the GTR. You will certainly get more legroom in the M6 than both the others buy like sambogrove said the GTR is more like a 2+1 as is the 997. I had a bit of a nightmare with my porker where the engine seized up on me and upon investigation found out that it was pretty common for that to happen. I read loads of stories about guys in the same situation as me and Porsche not wanting to do anything about it. There are various forums littered with stories about guys even with 07 models with 6k on the clock and engines going pop. 

I can't say that you won't have any issues with the GTR but pound for pound it has to be the best car for the money and it ticks all the right boxes......

And I've never driven anything so close to a super bike experience.

Good luck with whatever you decide but I'm sure upon reflection you'll make the right (GTR) choice :thumbsup:


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Are the MY10 cars from Sep 2010, ie 59 plate cars with SATNAT?


A 59 plate registered from sept 2009-march 2010

A 2010 car from march 10 onwards 

You'll get a good 59 plate nav model for around 38-40k dependant on condition/mileage


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

fozi.g said:


> I think you'll find that there have been a few people in a similar kinda boat. Coming from a C2s myself I was more inclined to jump into a 997 turbo when i Was ready to change up. What clinched it for me was the fact that even though the M6 and 997T are both very capable motors for the budget (40k) the GTR will be the newest and fastest car out the bunch. And with a Miltek it feels and sounds more like the 1098 you just sold.
> 
> Let's face it the M6 is getting a little dated now and unless you can stretch to getting a PDK 997s I would stick with the GTR. You will certainly get more legroom in the M6 than both the others buy like sambogrove said the GTR is more like a 2+1 as is the 997. I had a bit of a nightmare with my porker where the engine seized up on me and upon investigation found out that it was pretty common for that to happen. I read loads of stories about guys in the same situation as me and Porsche not wanting to do anything about it. There are various forums littered with stories about guys even with 07 models with 6k on the clock and engines going pop.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with all your points.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sweet said:


> Can you please show me where I can buy a decent MY10 for 40k!! All the ones I`ve seen are generally around the 45k mark.


Buy privately, haggle, accept it'll have done a few miles.
Buy from a dealer and you fund the costs and profit margin, so you'll pay more.


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

fozi.g said:


> A 59 plate registered from sept 2009-march 2010
> 
> A 2010 car from march 10 onwards
> 
> You'll get a good 59 plate nav model for around 38-40k dependant on condition/mileage


Sorry for asking the question again but I am a little confused!!!

59 plate from Sep '09 - Feb '10
10 plate from March '10 - Aug '10

However when did MY10 cars appear was it January 2010 or September 2009?

Many thanks
Rich


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Sorry for asking the question again but I am a little confused!!!
> 
> 59 plate from Sep '09 - Feb '10
> 10 plate from March '10 - Aug '10
> ...


As far as I'm aware MY10 cars are 2010 registered cars so effectively from jan 10.

My cars a 59 plate registered in dec 09 but is not classed as a MY10 although there were a few which were and if I'm not mistaken you can tell by a 12 in the vin number rather than a 10


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was told by a dealer today that
MY09 - do not have SAT NAT or IPOD integration kit, 483BHP
MY10 - SATNAT + IPOD integration kit, 483 BHP
MY11 - 530BHP instead of 483BHP + RECARO seats + NEW dash + tweeked suspension
MY12 - revamped suspension + 550BHP

Is the above correct ?

Many thanks

Rich


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Sorry for asking the question again but I am a little confused!!!
> 
> 59 plate from Sep '09 - Feb '10
> 10 plate from March '10 - Aug '10
> ...


Mine is September 2009, but all indicators point to it being a 2010 model. Silly things like the brake callipers have Nissan on them, not just Brembo. USB sockets, but that could just be because it's a navigation car. I'd be surprised if mine had lost £22k in nearly 2 and a half years and 12000 miles, but dream on if you like.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

bikeracer1098 said:


> I was told by a dealer today that
> MY09 - do not have SAT NAT or IPOD integration kit, 483BHP
> MY10 - SATNAT + IPOD integration kit, 483 BHP
> MY11 - 530BHP instead of 483BHP + RECARO seats + NEW dash + tweeked suspension
> ...


Almost correct, but the dealer seems confused over power output. The jap cars had 473bhp, uk cars have 485bhp. The 2011 and 2012 output are correct, but a trip to Gloucester will sort them.


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

bikeracer1098 said:


> I was told by a dealer today that
> MY09 - do not have SAT NAT or IPOD integration kit, 483BHP
> MY10 - SATNAT + IPOD integration kit, 483 BHP
> MY11 - 530BHP instead of 483BHP + RECARO seats + NEW dash + tweeked suspension
> ...


All that seems to be correct bar the 09 bit. Early 09 cars no nav/ipod. Late 09 cars(cars reg'd after sept 09) available with nav/iPod. Certain people would class these as MY10 cars due to these bits but it is what it is. An 09 car with certain MY10 bits on there.

A y pipe and a remap would get you up pretty close to MY11 performance without the initial outlay and if you do decide to get one and it's an earlier model you have to get the 2011 gearbox software upgrade. It does totally transform the car.


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Mine is September 2009, but all indicators point to it being a 2010 model. Silly things like the brake callipers have Nissan on them, not just Brembo. USB sockets, but that could just be because it's a navigation car. I'd be surprised if mine had lost £22k in nearly 2 and a half years and 12000 miles, but dream on if you like.


Yes, that was what I was told by a dealer today, 59reg cars from September 2009 were available with SATNAV & USB socket for IPOD, hence my previous question regarding MY10 cars.

Don't really understand you comment "I'd be surprised if mine had lost £22k in nearly 2 and a half years and 12000 miles, but dream on if you like".?? Please would you elaborate.

However, you may be pleased to know that other cars including my Aston Martin has suffered greater depreciation during that period!!


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Only negative/concern with the car is lack or rear legroom for kids!!!



My 10 year old goes in the back quite happily with a seat cushion pad from Halfords. The pad helps push her back forward a touch then her knees bend and go down in the foot well. Can be done on short distances no problem. We regulerly go 80 miles though like that.

Dave


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

bikeracer1098 said:


> I was told by a dealer today that
> MY09 - do not have SAT NAT or IPOD integration kit, 483BHP
> MY10 - SATNAT + IPOD integration kit, 483 BHP
> MY11 - 530BHP instead of 483BHP + RECARO seats + NEW dash + tweeked suspension
> ...


No, some later 09 cars started to get the better internal bits from the MY10, like nav and usb.
A real MY10 with have an extra air duct under the rear of the car.
And the 12 chassis number instead of a 10 of course.

Dealers often advertise these later MY09 cars as 2010 model, to justify a higher price. (IMO)


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

bikeracer1098 said:


> Yes, that was what I was told by a dealer today, 59reg cars from September 2009 were available with SATNAV & USB socket for IPOD, hence my previous question regarding MY10 cars.
> 
> Don't really understand you comment "I'd be surprised if mine had lost £22k in nearly 2 and a half years and 12000 miles, but dream on if you like".?? Please would you elaborate.
> 
> However, you may be pleased to know that other cars including my Aston Martin has suffered greater depreciation during that period!!


Just that one needs to be careful when paying £40k for a car which may have cost £54k new, or £62k. The diff between a pre ordered premium edition, and a post VAT hike Black edition with navigation.


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

Hi Rich,

So you pur a 997 C2 in your list and you wonder about read space in a GTR? :chuckle:

As long as your kids are shorter then 1m80 you should be fine (and certainly for a school run .... unless its 300miles away)


Have fun choosing and driving ...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

CasperBxl said:


> So you pur a 997 C2 in your list and you wonder about read space in a GTR? :chuckle:


There's more rear legroom in a 997 for kids actually, since it doesn't have the stupidly deep rear seats that the GTR has.


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Guy said:


> There's more rear legroom in a 997 for kids actually, since it doesn't have the stupidly deep rear seats that the GTR has.


Yes thats true, the Porker 997 does have more rear legroom.

Good news was that I managed to get my 8year old behind the drivers seat, however it was then a tight squeeze up front!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm 6 foot tall and have had a 6 foot 4 mate behind me. Did 40 miles like that. It is possible. 

I have 33.5" leg too so not some freakishly long body type person.


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

997 has very dated interior now unless you go PDK GenII, in which case it won't be a Turbo. I came from a 997 Turbo to a 59 plate Sat Nav GTR and am over the moon. Just had it Stage 1'd and love it even more- it's an absolute Weapon.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

misters3 said:


> I'm 6 foot tall and have had a 6 foot 4 mate behind me. Did 40 miles like that. It is possible.
> 
> I have 33.5" leg too so not some freakishly long body type person.


You must have been hugging the steering wheel. I'm 6ft and in my normal position there was about 1inch of rear legroom. The back would have been much better if the rear seat bases weren't about 4 inches longer than they would ideally be (yes I know it's for the lateral brace that helps the chassis, but it ruins the rear usability.

I consider the GTR a 3 seater, even for adults (well smaller ones) as the passenger rear is more usable as the passenger front seat can more practically be put forward. I had 3 up in mine from the 'ring to Frankfurt for the Motor Show at 180mph a few years back without troubles. No way we could have had a fourth though.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Guy said:


> You must have been hugging the steering wheel. I'm 6ft and in my normal position there was about 1inch of rear legroom. The back would have been much better if the rear seat bases weren't about 4 inches longer than they would ideally be (yes I know it's for the lateral brace that helps the chassis, but it ruins the rear usability.
> 
> I consider the GTR a 3 seater, even for adults (well smaller ones) as the passenger rear is more usable as the passenger front seat can more practically be put forward. I had 3 up in mine from the 'ring to Frankfurt for the Motor Show at 180mph a few years back without troubles. No way we could have had a fourth though.


Yeh it wouldn't be something i would do regularly. But i was able to drive quite comfortably. The issue was his feet were pretty much wedged under the seat. I.e he got in with my seat fully forward and i went back till it wasn't cutting off circulation


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

The new M6 pic in Autocar looks good. With new M5 engine likely to be a cracking GT


----------

